# uk spouse visa supporting letters



## china-uk (Nov 12, 2016)

Hi guys, 

First of all i would like to thanks everybody who has posted on here. Ive have been lurking for a while has been so useful. Would have had any idea where to start without you.

So... we are applying for a UK spouse visa from china (she is Chinese, I am from UK).

I was hoping some of you guys could have a read of the letters i have written so far, it not one of my strong points so i apologise in advance . Could you tell me what you think?? and any recommendations? am i on the right track? Do i need to expand? 

Be gentle please. Also if it a bit of a long post so i apologise again and thank you in advance!! :thumb:

1. letter from me (sponsor) to immigration office
2. declaration of saving letter.
3. Letter from mother confirming accommodation.



Sponsors support letter


Dear Sir/Madam,

I’m writing to you as the sponsor for my wife Yan xxxx in support of her application for a UK settlement visa. I am British citizen returning to the UK after nearly 3 years working in China.

I met my wife in April 2014.She was working as ............. for Four points Sheraton hotel, Chengyang and I was staying at the hotel. I was in China working as a maintenance technician, part of a long term work project spending 3 months in China at a time then returning to the UK for one to two weeks then back to China and so on till December 2015. Since then I have been based solely in china and working directly for the Chinese branch of the company.

We began dating in May 2014 and immediately found we had many things in common. A passion for life. Both keen foodies with shared interests in travel, films, socializing. We both lived in the Chengyang district of Qingdao and this meant that we were able to see each other very regularly and often had dinner 2 or 3 times during the week and spend the weekends together. We spent the next 2 years exploring these different interests and building a strong, loving relationship together. Including a visit to the UK to meet my family and many visits to stay with her family. We have had several other trips aboard to Japan, Indonesia, Singapore together and many weekend trips in China.

In December 2015 we moved in together (accommodation provided by my wives work, residence in hotel). I proposed to her in Beijing, China January 2016 and we married (civil ceremony) in Tainjin, China September 2016.Our relationship has gone from strength to strength and we have been discussing our future. We have many happy and exciting plans

We would both plan to settle in the UK, I will be returning in January 2017 and plan for my wife to join me as soon as her visa is processed. By living together in the UK will give us the opportunities to continue to develop our relationship and support each other in everyday life, establish a happy home together and also to continue to enjoy our shared passions of travel, food, new experiences and spending time together

We plan to stay together at my mother’s house till i have secured work (applying with appendix 2 cat D, cash savings) then planning to set up home together.

I completely support my wives application and am willing to be her sponsor. If there is any quires of more information that you require from me please do not hesitate to contact me. 

Yours sincerely 

xxxxxx


Saving declaration


Dear Sir/Madam,

I, Mr........ am writing to you as the sponsor for my wife Yan ........, to declare my cash saving and the source of the funds for my category D cash saving evidence. I would like to use these to cover 100% of the requirement. All the Funds to be used are held in my name, Mr......... I hold the funds in two accounts. Both are held with HSBC UK. The funds have been built up by myself over several years (2012-2015) of regular savings from my salary. The Funds have been paid into these accounts from my current account. This is HSBC advanced current account. 


1.	HSBC	ON BNS SAVER 40-xx-xx 7xxxxxx Balance £60427.73	
2.	HSBC	E-ISA 40-xx-xx 7xxxxxx	Balance	£11612.70
3.	HSBC	ADVANCED 40-xx-xx 7xxxxxx	Balance	£3000


I would like to you two sources of funds, the HSBC ON BNS SAVER account for £55000 and the HSBC E-ISA for £7500.Totaling £62500.

The funds to these amounts have been in both accounts for over six months and are 100% mine (xxxxxx) funds. I have instant access to both accounts as cash.

There is two recent deposits into the ON BNS SAVER account which are inconsistent with my regular savings. First is a deposit on 23/09/2016 for £2888. This was a wedding gift from my father and had been paid into my current account which I then transferred to this account, second was on the 25/10/2016 for £600 and was from my mother.



I am submitting these documents to support my declaration

1. Original bank statements from HSBC account xxxxxxxxxx

2. Original bank statements from HSBC account xxxxxxxxxxx

3. Cover letter for HSBC declaring funds have been in accounts for at least 6 months.


If the is any more information you require from me please contact me straight away.


Yours sincerely


Luke .......




Accommodation letter

Dear Entry clearance officer,


This is to confirm that I Jane ....... am offering my son Luke ....... and his new wife Yan ...... accommodation for as long as they require at my home, 34 ........... road, ........., West Sussex, BNxx xxx. The house is privately owned and belongs to myself. 




Yours sincerely


Mrs .........



Thanks. Really appreciate the time people have put in. Great help.


----------



## Plumvfox (May 10, 2016)

I don't want to comment on any of your other letters due to lack of experience, but I think your letter of permission definitely looks fine! Just maybe include your mother's contact details in the letter and make sureshe hand signs it too.

Good luck!


----------

